# Tizzie Hall



## mayb_baby

Makes me sick
I know a young mum in London with a premie baby 6weeks came 9weeks early who is following this bullshit

Tizzies advice


> I often come across a baby who has learnt to vomit at bedtime during failed attempts at controlled crying. If you have one of these babies you will need to teach your child that vomiting will not get your attention or buy any extra time. This is hard, but it has to be done to stop the vomiting. The way you achieve this is to make the bed vomit-proof. Layer the towels in the bed and on the floor so it is easy for you to remove the vomit. When your baby vomits take the top towels away, leaving a second layer in case of a second vomit. If the vomit has gone on her clothing, undress her and put clean clothes on without taking her out of the cot by moving her to the other end. Do not make eye contact or talk to her while you do all this and be calm and confident through out, so you can fool your baby into thinking you don't care about vomit.

This is NEGLECT


> Q ~ 'I've recently started my 7 month old on s.o.s routine. Day 4 and our nights are getting so much better. Before starting bub was waking every 2 hours sometimes less. My partner and I were exhausted. The first night he slept for 4 hours before needing to be resettled, second night was 7 hours and last night was 9.5 hours. Praying tonight is 12. Two little issues, first my boobs are killing me in the mornings now- I'm so engorged. And the second issue is that i think he is getting cold at night. I sleep him ina long sleeve onesie, a sleeping bag and a cellular blanket but he manages to wriggle out from under the blanket and when i go in to check on him he is sleeping on top of the blanket, and he is cold to touch.'
> 
> 
> A ~ Do you have the bedding guide from the SOS website? It shows you what to dress bubs in for temps in various states. Best $9 you'll ever spend! Need to make sure everything is 100% cotton (incl. mattress protector) otherwise bubs will sweat. Most of us use many more blankets than the guide, every bubs is different eg. *I'm in Sydney and in a room of 24.2C my 6m has 12 blankets on + the clothing, bag and wrap mentioned in the guide.*

Overheating a baby = SIDS risk


----------



## cabbagebaby

What Is It ??


----------



## annawrigley

******** neglectful 'parenting' style


----------



## annawrigley

Oh ok. Not allowed to say reeeeeeetarded


----------



## cabbagebaby

:haha: ^^


----------



## winegums

huh??


----------



## Lexilove

What is it?


----------



## x__amour

Is this what you posted on Facebook? I looked at that. Absolutely ridiculous. :nope:


----------



## winegums

o.m.g. just googled..

a quote from her book

_&#8220;&#8230;I absolutely believe that it would do no emotional or psychological damage to a baby to protest (a.k.a. cry) for six or seven hours if that&#8217;s what it takes for the "tantrum" to end&#8230;&#8221;_


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah :nope: And she means literally from newborn ...


----------



## mayb_baby

She has a book called 'save our sleep' she believes you can train babies as young as 2weeks old to sleep through the night.
By: Putting 12 blankets on them as they can get cold and heat helps them sleep- When it's widely known that overheating can cause SIDS 
let them wait longer for feeds so they sleep longer after the feed- So starve them so they sleep
Babies dirty nappies on purpose so they can stay up and they also cry until they vomit for fun. But don't change them as then they will repeat let them lay there abd they will learn!
She completely disgusts me. Not all babies will sleep through the night, and trying to train them from 2 weeks is disgusting.


----------



## mayb_baby

> I often come across a baby who has learnt to vomit at bedtime during failed attempts at controlled crying. If you have one of these babies you will need to teach your child that vomiting will not get your attention or buy any extra time. This is hard, but it has to be done to stop the vomiting. The way you achieve this is to make the bed vomit-proof. Layer the towels in the bed and on the floor so it is easy for you to remove the vomit. When your baby vomits take the top towels away, leaving a second layer in case of a second vomit. If the vomit has gone on her clothing, undress her and put clean clothes on without taking her out of the cot by moving her to the other end. Do not make eye contact or talk to her while you do all this and be calm and confident through out, so you can fool your baby into thinking you don't care about vomit.

This is NEGLECT


> Q ~ 'I've recently started my 7 month old on s.o.s routine. Day 4 and our nights are getting so much better. Before starting bub was waking every 2 hours sometimes less. My partner and I were exhausted. The first night he slept for 4 hours before needing to be resettled, second night was 7 hours and last night was 9.5 hours. Praying tonight is 12. Two little issues, first my boobs are killing me in the mornings now- I'm so engorged. And the second issue is that i think he is getting cold at night. I sleep him ina long sleeve onesie, a sleeping bag and a cellular blanket but he manages to wriggle out from under the blanket and when i go in to check on him he is sleeping on top of the blanket, and he is cold to touch.'
> 
> 
> A ~ Do you have the bedding guide from the SOS website? It shows you what to dress bubs in for temps in various states. Best $9 you'll ever spend! Need to make sure everything is 100% cotton (incl. mattress protector) otherwise bubs will sweat. Most of us use many more blankets than the guide, every bubs is different eg. *I'm in Sydney and in a room of 24.2C my 6m has 12 blankets on + the clothing, bag and wrap mentioned in the guide.*

Overheating a baby = SIDS risk


----------



## winegums

reading this had given me goosebumps and made me all teary :( I hope people don't actually take her seriously :(


----------



## annawrigley

Lmao I DON'T CARE ABOUT YOUR VOMIT YOU WILL NOT WIN NEWBORN BABY!!!

:dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

winegums said:


> reading this had given me goosebumps and made me all teary :( I hope people don't actually take her seriously :(

The sad thing is that people DO!! :(


----------



## winegums

OT but I love the pics in your sig anna.


I can't believe people would follow her advice.. as soon as i started reading putting extra blankets 'SIDS' just lit up in my mind with alarm bells.


----------



## mayb_baby

Loads do
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tizz...ernational-Baby-Whisperer/455972630507?ref=ts 7,748 people Love her on FB


----------



## Tanara

_It should be called "how to neglect your child while getting CPS called on you " 

People like this are so stupid, and the sad thing is there are stupid naive people in this world that are dumb enough to believe it wow.._


----------



## cabbagebaby

Thats Sick This Women Needs To Be Locked Up In A mental Hospital Is She Being Serious Thats Neglect I Would never Ever Do That To My Child I Cant Believe That


----------



## winegums

This has made me really angry tonight. I can't believe it.


----------



## mayb_baby

As I said I have a friend who has a premie 6weeks old now who was born 4lb 6 now only weighs 5lb 3oz and she stopped night feeds a few weeks ago as she needs to learn to sleep at night, she has to go back to hospital now as shes not putting on enough weight
and she refused to give her premie milk as she didn't want him to 'blow out'


----------



## heather92

I just looked her up... There are no words for that. Well, no ladylike ones anyway. :haha:


----------



## cabbagebaby

mayb_baby said:


> As I said I have a friend who has a premie 6weeks old now who was born 4lb 6 now only weighs 5lb 3oz and she stopped night feeds a few weeks ago as she needs to learn to sleep at night, she has to go back to hospital now as shes not putting on enough weight
> and she refused to give her premie milk as she didn't want him to 'blow out'

omg the poor little baby :nope:


----------



## mayb_baby

I know I blame that SOS book for this nonesence it's like all the things that she says have been in the past few years proven to cause babies harm


----------



## vinteenage

You can shoot me, but the vomit thing I can understand if the baby's older (ie, 10 months +). Some babies do actually learn how to spit up so they can be taken out of the crib. 

That being said though, a baby any younger? Uh no, they're still BABIES.


----------



## mayb_baby

she starts this at like 2 weeks I do CIO with Michael at times not often just when he's over tired he usually falls over in like 4-5mins if not I lift him and talk him a walk until he sleeps in his pram he only fights his day time naps. I couldn't let him Vom as I'd be petrified he'd choke


----------



## winegums

vinteenage said:


> You can shoot me, but the vomit thing I can understand if the baby's older (ie, 10 months +). Some babies do actually learn how to spit up so they can be taken out of the crib.
> 
> That being said though, a baby any younger? Uh no, they're still BABIES.


Just a Personal opinion but if a child is wanting to be out of the cot so much they are making themselves vomit, isn't that an indicator that they should be taken out of the cot? :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

winegums said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> You can shoot me, but the vomit thing I can understand if the baby's older (ie, 10 months +). Some babies do actually learn how to spit up so they can be taken out of the crib.
> 
> That being said though, a baby any younger? Uh no, they're still BABIES.
> 
> 
> Just a Personal opinion but if a child is wanting to be out of the cot so much they are making themselves vomit, isn't that an indicator that they should be taken out of the cot? :dohh:Click to expand...

It depends on the parenting style I suppose. I think what Tizzie Hall is suggesting is most certainly abuse but CIO is quite common and some babies DO learn that puking gets them out. 

I'm not saying I would do it, but I've heard of others speaking of it and passed no judgement.


----------



## mayb_baby

I mean I guess it's done but I too couldn't let Michael puke but then again Im not in the that situation


----------



## Strawberrymum

A child is being naughty when they cry or vomit! There just babies they probably want a hug to be close to a parent, feel some love.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Tizzie Hall is a twat. And anyone who listens to her "advice" isn't much better...


----------



## bumpy_j

She is a DICK


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

vinteenage said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> You can shoot me, but the vomit thing I can understand if the baby's older (ie, 10 months +). Some babies do actually learn how to spit up so they can be taken out of the crib.
> 
> That being said though, a baby any younger? Uh no, they're still BABIES.
> 
> 
> Just a Personal opinion but if a child is wanting to be out of the cot so much they are making themselves vomit, isn't that an indicator that they should be taken out of the cot? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on the parenting style I suppose. I think what Tizzie Hall is suggesting is most certainly abuse but CIO is quite common and some babies DO learn that puking gets them out.
> 
> I'm not saying I would do it, but I've heard of others speaking of it and passed no judgement.Click to expand...

Olivia did this once when she was having a tantrum over me taking the remote away from her. She literally stuck her hand down her throat. I cleaned her up, "yelled" at her that was bad, and went and sat down. She came up a few minutes later patting my leg saying "Huggie. Huggie" and I praised her niceness with hugs. Hasn't done it since.

It's not just wanting to be out of the cot, some babies do it because they learn it gets them attention, and when they're throwing tantrums that's what they want, attention.

But yes, this woman is bat shit crazy.


----------



## Genna

wtf.


----------



## Burchy314

Those poor babies that have to put up with this :nope: Those people are so stupid for listening to her!!!


----------



## almostXmagic

she is sick. i "liked" her page just so i could comment about my disapproval of her method. :blush:


----------



## bbyno1

Make an 'anti Tizzie Hall' group. We all parent differently but to me that is discusting.


----------



## rainbows_x

:nope:

She's a dumb twat.


----------



## sarah0108

i hate her, she's a crazy bitch.


----------



## sarah0108

PS i got banned from her FB page because i trolled it about how stupid her methods were lol!


----------



## annawrigley

I've done CC and CIO with Noah and he's never made himself sick :shrug: Maybe he's just not discovered that one yet :haha: I don't really need to do it anymore cos he just chats himself to sleep but when I did do it I could tell if he got really distressed, and whether that was for attention or not, I still went in and gave him a cuddle cos he'd worked himself up into a state. Yeah they do need to 'learn' to sleep (I'm talking when they're old enough of course) but they are still babies and do need that reassurance sometimes because they don't fully understand. Noah occasionally wakes up screaming now and 9 times out of 10 he just needs a hug and then goes straight back down xx


----------



## rileybaby

Thats ridiculous!! Ive had to be strong at times and leave Riley crying for 10 minutes from fighting his sleep.. But SEVEN hours? WTF!


----------



## veganmum2be

i HATE the woman.
she got a book out free in magazines
so hundreds of thousands of people will have read her shit. and some people are naive and dont know what to believe and just listen to the first bit of 'advice' they get given.
she and her clan are utter loons, they need their babies taking off them and locking up...and treat with the same type of care her book suggests.


----------



## AirForceWife7

What is this crap?!


----------



## Rhio92

:saywhat:


----------



## AriannasMama

:wacko: I was stuck on the part about newborns learning to vomit on purpose.


----------



## birdiex

I know I'm not supposed to be in here but this woman really gets my goat! I got banned from her FB page as well, but I wasn't trolling or being rude. I simply asked her to justify why this was an okay thing to say, and why she believes it's not a SIDS risk. I got no reply from her, and banned from her page.

She's disgusting, I'd love to see how she would react to being dressed in clothes, double swaddled (which she recommends on her website) & then more than 10 blankets.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

what the hell is this?! Surely a baby could die from being that overheated!!!?!?! Some people are twats, whoever has been giving this advice obviously DOES NOT have any children and HAS NEVER come into contact with any! This is just a death trap! errrrrrgh!


----------



## birdiex

EllaAndLyla said:


> what the hell is this?! Surely a baby could die from being that overheated!!!?!?! Some people are twats, whoever has been giving this advice obviously DOES NOT have any children and HAS NEVER come into contact with any! This is just a death trap! errrrrrgh!

She has two, and currently uses her methods on her baby son Cillian, 12+ blankets in a bedroom in SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA. It can get pretty warm there!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I am going to write to her I think! I just read up more about her. She is a bitch and I am going to show her a piece of my mind :D


----------



## EllaAndLyla

birdiex said:


> EllaAndLyla said:
> 
> 
> what the hell is this?! Surely a baby could die from being that overheated!!!?!?! Some people are twats, whoever has been giving this advice obviously DOES NOT have any children and HAS NEVER come into contact with any! This is just a death trap! errrrrrgh!
> 
> She has two, and currently uses her methods on her baby son Cillian, 12+ blankets in a bedroom in SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA. It can get pretty warm there!Click to expand...

What the hell is this womens problem! her poor kiddies :(


----------



## abbSTAR

No I'm sorry but, everyone knows having a baby is HARD but thats how it's supposed to be.. They have no way of doing ANYTHING at that age, they are dependant on you... You just have to deal with it they are freakin baby's!! So young they don't KNOW what their doing... I wouldn't like to be left in a soild nappy because my mum thought that I just wanted to stay up longer?! STUPID STUPID women. This is neglect you don't have a baby just to start teaching them a lesson from birth... You mother them until their old enough to understand and be told what their doing is wrong.

She may as well start as soon as the baby pops out...

Damn it you weren't supposed to tear me! That's naughty, how dare you! Now you listen to me, you must be punished for this so you now have to wait until you've screamed for a good 6/7 hours, and then I will feed you :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

I don't even own 12 blankets, wth


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

annawrigley said:


> I don't even own 12 blankets, wth

:rofl: was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## lauram_92

I feel so sorry for the babies, they just wouldn't understand and they'd be left screaming for hours :cry:


----------



## KaceysMummy

:nope: 
She clearly has no *heart*, nor anyone who would even consider following her shit.


----------



## cabbagebaby

i dont think many people do own 12 blankets


----------



## kandbumpx

12 blanket wtf!! Is she thick or what!
I don't own 12 blankets!!


----------



## Rhio92

I own like 20 :blush: But they're for meeeee as I feel the cold and like to swap them about. Freak. Connor doesn't even like 1, let alone 12...


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I hate this women.
We should do to her what she does to babies! blerggggh she makes me feel sick


----------



## kandbumpx

EllaAndLyla said:


> I hate this women.
> We should do to her what she does to babies! blerggggh she makes me feel sick

Agree!!


----------



## kittycat18

I have never heard of her before but she is absolutely disgusting :growlmad:


----------



## mayb_baby

I agree with you all she is vile and needs shot


----------



## almostXmagic

i posted on her wall how i disapprove and this is the response i got. basically a link to an article she had previously written in regards to complaints. https://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=455972630507&topic=19216


----------



## lb

If she really wanted to save on sleep, she shouldn't have had any kids.


----------



## emmylou92

SHE HAS KIDS? poor poor children.


----------



## cabbagebaby

my thoughts exactly ^^


----------



## lucy_x

:(....thats really sad.


----------



## lov3hat3

ive never heard of her, how is she allowed to keep her children?


----------



## moondrops

There was a thread in baby club about this disgusting woman, some people have set up a facebook page in protest to try and get her removed from facebook, this is the link https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1849700415#!/groups/271919739486213/ x


----------

